# Seeds



## sailaway

Just bought and planted my tomato and pepper seeds today. Look closely at the packages, some say origin CHINA. I saw this on seed packages from the Livingston Seed Company. I immediately began to look at the other brand,Weeks Seed Company, theirs say origin USA. Personally I would rather buy USA,:congrat::congrat: not sure why seeds should come from China?:scratch :dunno:


----------



## Jason

They just want to make sure you get your recommended daily allowance of cadmium, Sail.


----------



## sailaway

And Lead too!!!


Jason said:


> They just want to make sure you get your recommended daily allowance of cadmium, Sail.


----------



## SnakeDoc

This year I am going to spend more and get heirloom from Baker Creek. With saving and drying my own seeds in the future I will make that money back.


----------



## bunkerbob

I get new heirloom variety seeds from Victory Seed Co. out of Molalla, Oregon. Always good seed and NOT made or grown in China
Victory Seeds™ - Rare Heirloom (Heritage) Garden Seed, Open-pollinated Seeds, Non-hybrid Seed, No GMOs


----------



## *Andi

Seeds from CHINA ???


----------



## UncleJoe

They probably have a terminator gene in them too.


----------



## cqp33

Does anyone know if the "seeds harvest date" is on any packages for heirlooms? I would like to know that because i am wanting to build my seed bank for use in about 3-5 years.
Just in case you are wondering too i am looking at how long seeds will last, seeds like corn i will wait because they don't germinate well after more than a year. getting an early start though will help spread the wallet burden over time!


----------



## majmill

germination ability varies greatly among seeds, anywhere from 1 to 5 years is usual although some seem to last forever. Instead of saving many seeds I have been reading up on unusual foods that are perennials, such as asparagus, artichokes, rubarb, berries, amaranth, and jerusalum artichokes. I plan on planting a few this summer. 
Day lilies are an all around plant that are really tasty, I keep adding more each year. 
Also I plan to plant several white oaks for acorn flour. I am not sure if sugar maples would produce sugar in this southern heat, so may have to resort to beekeeping.
My other interest is in foraging. I used to do it alot living in Vermont, but it is a whole different ballgame now that I live in NC.
Go on line and request a bunch of seed catalogues, this years are being mailed as we speak. There is scads of info in them. happy gardening.


----------



## Jim1590

sailaway, can you upload a picture? I haven't been able to track down much about livingston except they are trying to undercut pricing on the retail seed market. This would be some good information to have


----------



## Startingout-Blair

JimMadsen said:


> sailaway, can you upload a picture? I haven't been able to track down much about livingston except they are trying to undercut pricing on the retail seed market. This would be some good information to have


http://livingstonseed.info/


----------



## AuroraHawk

majmill said:


> Also I plan to plant several white oaks for acorn flour. I am not sure if sugar maples would produce sugar in this southern heat, so may have to resort to beekeeping.


Birch and walnut can be tapped although their sugar content isn't as high.


----------



## PackerBacker

Does it really matter if the seeds are from China? 

Everything you are going to cook them vegetables in is probably from china..........


----------



## Jim1590

Thanks for the link, was hoping to see the "China" printed on the package

It does matter because the environment the seeds come from can effect the plant outcome


----------



## PackerBacker

JimMadsen said:


> Thanks for the link, was hoping to see the "China" printed on the package
> 
> It does matter because the environment the seeds come from can effect the plant outcome


I don't buy that. But even if you do you have to assume that the growing conditions were worse then here.


----------



## *Andi

PackerBacker said:


> Does it really matter if the seeds are from China?
> 
> For some folks it does matter and I'm one of them.
> 
> Everything you are going to cook them vegetables in is probably from china..........
> 
> Not always my friend ... I go out of my way to buy from the US or the good folks North of us.





PackerBacker said:


> I don't buy that.
> 
> And that is what makes us great even in bad times ... we all don't have to or need to think alike. To each their own...


Happy Gardens ...


----------



## cowboyhermit

I always try to buy seeds from within the province, if not then within Canada, if not from the US, then Europe, science and traditional knowledge says plants grown in your zone will perform better most of the time. China would be my last choice for seeds, but they are my first choice for tea 
Epigenetics is indeed real by the way and is explaining a lot of contradictions with traditional gene theory.
Think about garlic, how many varieties exist and without any sexual reproduction, it is really amazing.
If the cost of seeds is a problem then buy in bulk and or save your seeds. Sometimes people think they need to grow a million varieties of everything when they would be better served with just a few solid ones.
Over all the years of our families gardening the price of seed has been negligible compared to the value gained.


----------



## kejmack

SnakeDoc said:


> This year I am going to spend more and get heirloom from Baker Creek. With saving and drying my own seeds in the future I will make that money back.


I have always bought from Baker Creek and every year I have a successful garden. Good seeds.


----------



## Magus

PackerBacker said:


> Does it really matter if the seeds are from China?
> 
> Everything you are going to cook them vegetables in is probably from china..........


Yes it matters.
ONE. their standards of cleanliness in production are less stringent than ours.

TWO.Save your job,BUY AMERICAN.

Three.With the rocket fuel tainted dog and cat food and baby formula,do you HONESTLY think for a moment that they'd care if those seeds were tainted with some fungus or disease that would destroy your garden?

Get on the "clue" bus dude.

Remove ALL doubt and get Canadian stock, their regulations are tighter than ours even.


----------



## PackerBacker

Magus said:


> Yes it matters.
> ONE. their standards of cleanliness in production are less stringent than ours.
> 
> TWO.Save your job,BUY AMERICAN.
> 
> Three.With the rocket fuel tainted dog and cat food and baby formula,do you HONESTLY think for a moment that they'd care if those seeds were tainted with some fungus or disease that would destroy your garden?
> 
> Get on the "clue" bus dude.
> 
> Remove ALL doubt and get Canadian stock, their regulations are tighter than ours even.


If you prefer to buy american, great! So do I.

The seeds originating from china doesn't make them any less valuable for his personal seed bank.

Oh, you might want to get a clue some seeds don't come from the state no matter who your supplier is.


----------



## Jim1590

PackerBacker said:


> some seeds don't come from the state no matter who your supplier is.


I can certainly attest to that, we get seeds from Europe and Asia all the time. However you can always request american seeds with orders. Also seeds that we get are from big name suppliers (and we do not use china)


----------

